# Clomid 2ww July 2005



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

New home girls,

Can you please note your expected test date as/when you know it so I can add you to the 2WW list.

Thanks

Emma


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi ladies 

Kelly~ sorry to hear that that the wicked witch came sending you lots of 

Kerry~I'm keeping everything crossed for you Hun good luck in the 

Minxy~good luck ill keep everything crossed for you Hun

ERIKA~ thanks for your reply i really do appreciate it take care of yourself 

good luck to everyone       and plenty  

love baby wisper


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all you fab 2ww's

Just thought I would pop on to say Im still gonna be checking up on all your progress on this thread but I will be of to the IUI thread now,but I am still on clomid so your not getting rid of me that easily!!!!

Thanks for all you help and support over my 1st 2ww on clomid,wishing you ALL the luck in the world!!!!

Come on BFP'S!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well I'm sort of in the right place here (I think) 
It's my last 2ww before I start Clomid and AF is due tomorrow. I'm not expecting miracles this month as I've all the signs of   paying a visit. Fingers crossed next month will be different!

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies...
Well the bloatedness has gone but still keep having to pee all the time & I've been getting some bad stitch like feelings today so I've got a horrible feeling that    is on her broomstick & heading my way   - although I must say don't usually get period pain since I had a LUNA at my last laparoscopy just over a year ago....(LUNA where nerve between womb & brain is severed so don't get pain) only time I've had bad pain since then was the months where I've been late (where consultant thought I'd had early recurrent miscarriage as usually reg 28 day cycle) & the pain was only whilst I was actually bleeding, not before...all very wierd  
   Sorry to sound gross but I also seem to have lots of thick creamy cm which I've not noticed having before   ....apologies probably tmi  

I feel a bit   &   - which I'm sure is the   PMT !
So not feeling too hopeful to be honest.....I know its early days as my AF is actually due till Friday but I hate all this waiting....and just not feeling so positive today....usually such a   person but just can't seem to get it together today  

Sorry, not such a   post...to make matters worse we're going to a wedding in couple of weeks - well 4 of the couples (very close friends - I'm godmother to one little girl) have very young children/toddlers...and one is pg again (only been ttc couple of mths)....and guess what table we're sitting on...yep, the one with 2 toddlers (not my god-daugher) & pg friend....of course I'm happy for them (would never wish what we're going through on anyone) but I just know it's going to be hard for me sitting opposite my pg friend....I feel like such a cow but it really hurts sometimes.....I know, I know, my AF hasn't even arrived yet but for some reason the usual positive me has gone AWOL & left this sad weepy woman instead....really must pull myself out of this mood but finding it difficult last few days    God !  listen to me....sorry ladies  

Wishing all you other ladies heaps of   &  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello girls,
    Can't belive I've been on this sight since march weeks just fly by. Another 2ww for me again, I'm on clomid but felt I needed a break but still taking the metformin. I also went back to charting for this month, as I have an appointment with gyne in 2 weeks to disscuss iui or ivf. So I'm clutching at straws I might be able to do it naturally. Anyway girlie's good luck to all.        baby dust sent to every one..
                                                    Love The Mouse xx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

The mouse again, as I said I was charting I also forgot to metion that I did ov on my own, as the chart inicated on sunday morning. (nearly fell out of bed) 
                                        A very proud Marshamouse x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well done ovaries! you much be a very proud owner Marsha Mouse  
lets hope the 2ww is worth it!

I'm still waiting for Aunty Flow - she's now two days late but I got a bfn last night so I guess its just a matter of time (though saying that when I was pregnant last time my first test at 2 days came back -ve so maybe there is hope yet...)

oh well

(A very impaitient) Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well a week to go and this 2ww is killing me! Had terrible pains over right ovary last night/this monring. Seems to have settled down now. 

Baby Wisper - Thanks for the good luck! 

MInxy - Sorry your   hun. I know its hard when someone you know is PG, but youll get thru it. Good luck, I hope   doesn't et you.

Loaweave - Fingers crossed for your 2ww wait, so will you be testing on 17th July??


Marsha - congrats on ov'ing! Thats great news.

Debby - I'm all excited for you, I hope this is your month hun, you never know, it might have been too soon to test. Do you know when you ov'd? Keep my fingers crossed for you.

Sin - Cycle Buddy, is this 2ww slow or what??!!

Everyone else on 2ww, wishing you all  

KerryB
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Help - I feel like I'm pulling my hair out. 

It's now day 3 after Af was due and still nothing. The achy bits have gone, the evil grouchy me (PMT) has subsided but nothing, nada. Did another HPT this morning just in case (useless at waiting   ) but got another  

What on earth is going on?   I'm never more than a day late. 

Hope you are all having a good day.

Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Debby - So sorry you're beng messed about by  . I hate it when she plays us around. I guess now its just a waiting game, horrible as it is hun. I'll wish   thoughts for you,  !! 

My pains are worse. Started feeling funy last night, like I've done too many sit-ups, like a dull ache behind my belly button. Now feels like AF pains. Don't know whether to take some Ibuprofen or not. God I hate this. Feel so  . Can't remember who said it the other day, but they said they wished they had a little window in their tummy to look thru and see what's happening. I wish that today. Praying it could be implantation pains, but who knows. 

Sorry its a   post, just feel crap today. Black circles round my eyes, don't usually have them, appetite gone (thanks to Met), feel like the size of a house.....JUST FEEL PANTS!!

KerryB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there
It was me who said about having little window in tummy so could take a peak....I have absolutely no idea what is going on with my body & it's making me a bit  
I was getting some real stitch like feeling in lower abdomen around cd20 to cd25 (bit like mild ovulation pain - but def not ov as that was cd14/15 ) but that's gone, my boobs were sore, then they weren't now they are again (a little), I was bloated, now I'm not, I still keep needing to pee (that's only thing not changed !!), skin around jawline has now erupted in a few nice spots/lumps (niiice !)....my AF due date is Friday so only couple of days to go.....I'm still hoping it ain't gonna show but I can't seem to get it out of my head that all those symptoms mean it is.....    On the off chance it doesn't then I'm not gonna test till Monday morning..... fingers, toes, eyes all crossed (makes typing difficult   )
The only good thing is my CD21 prog level was 103 (was 61 before Clomid) so thats good.....I really fancy a glass of wine too....not had a drink for over 2weeks now but I'm telling you, if the   arrives then I'm gonna be having a couple of  !!!!

Debs & KerryB - sending you loads of      
....and hoping its   for us !  

Thinking of you....
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well I'm slightly bolder having been pulling my hair out all day.
Still no sign of the wicked witch though I do feel a bit grouchy and sore again.
Could really do with a large glass of wine but daren't just in case..... (and water just doesn't have the same effect)  

Kerry & Natasha - Thanks for the    - right back at ya!

Hope everyone else is doing OK.


Debs


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just to wish everyone on the   all the very best.
            
Hoping that NikkiMouse has spread lots of   over the rest of us!!
Take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Debs-

With you on the wine thing.I really had to stop myself from going down the wine aisle at Asda today.I told myself if this IUI doesnt work I will have a few glasses/bottles??!! 

Hows everyone doingI have been on the IUI thread lately-god it gets mad on there!!!So many pages to read-so little time!!

Come on BFP,BFP,BFP   

kELLY


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Kelly

So it's not just me then! (avoiding the BWS aisle)
Now on day 4 and still no sign of AF. Have a bloated belly though so who knows... am challenging myself not to do another hpt before tomorrow evening (very little will power)

How are things will you all?
Love & 

Debs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Erm well I'm f eeling more than a little stupid.   Have just been going back through my diary and realised I'm not actually overdue, but that AF is due tomorrow 
Can't believe that after all the months of trying I've got myself so excited (maybe just maybe!) for absolutely nothing. What a complete idiot. 

This month has been so hectic what with traveling for work, meeting my three week old niece (a happy accident for my SIL) and going to see the consultant so Im hardly supprised I've got myself in a muddle. Just feel so disapointed and am now certain AF is on her way. Sods law as we are off on holiday Saturday morning.

Oh well another month then.... 

Debs


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

And just to confirm it the wicked witch arrived bang on schedule today. damn and blast (and lots of other rude words) 
Feeling thoroughly miserable, stupid, guilable, lousy, depressed......

Debs


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi,

CD24 for me today and feel that time is passing so slow  .. not fixing any dates to test unless af is not coming in time   (hope she never arrives)

I'm trying to read my body so much till I'm getting so restless and tired. Can we just fast forward our days??

KerryB - when are u going to test Guess I'll only do mine next Saturday..

Wishing all you gals     ,, We need more BFP BFP!!!

Love,
Sin


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies
Well my AF is due today....no sign of her yet but then I actually ovulated during night of CD14/early hours CD15 so it could appear anytime today or tomorrow morning....having done silly number of early tests over the past 2 years of ttc I'm holding out to test....if the dreaded AF hasn't appeared by Monday morning I shall do one then.....boobs are really sore & feel "heavy" but that's about it for symptoms which could go either way !   ....I'm feeling bit anxious today as keep expecting AF to arrive & I soooo don't want it to...
Anyway, sending you all loads of     & heaps of  
Take care
Natasha 

PS.... I'm even wearing my orange knickers today (hopefully they'll bring me good luck !   )


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

Sending you   and hoping that af misses you this month.

good luck and  to you all

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Debs  

So sorry you AF arrived - sending you lots of  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Debs,

Sorry the wicked witch got you!!!Evil b***h!!! Now do me a favour and go and hit the super market and have a bottle of wine for me-Ireally need it!!!!

Your not mad-your normal(well as normal as the rest of us mad hatters)your bound to get dates wrong at some time or another!!God I think we have enough to cope with.

Hope your feeling ok

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Kelly,
Consider it my pleasure to have a super large glass of wine for you!  

We are off to the Alps tomorrow for a long weekend so in a way I'm glad Its not this month (did I really just say that?) as i can relax (  ) a little. Still what a place to start on the   pills!

Heres sharing my portion of  to those still hopeful for this month - It's new and unused!  

Love
Debs


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

```
hi all
 just thought i would pop on and say good luck to everyone and sending loads of  ^fairydust^ ^fairydust^ ^fairydust^
                                          love baby wisper
```


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Well one more week to go til AF arrives. feeling good about this month though. So fingers crossed. My reflexologist said I must look after myself, drink plenty of water and eat well as there are signs in my feet that i could be pregnant. So off the wine for now . I should not get too exited but can't help it, will keep you informed.
                                                  The Mouse xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies 
Well feeling a bit        as I got a    
I gave in & did test yesterday as my AF hadn't arrived - was due on Friday - and then wicked    arrived today.....

I usually have 28 day cycle but since Jan alternate months had been bit irregular & late....originally consultant thought was recurrent miscarriages (he's still not sure if some were or not) but also that perhaps one ovary was playing up & I ovulated bit later.....but I definitely definitely ovulated on night of CD14/early hours CD15 - just as he predicted when he gave me scan on CD12 & I actually "felt" it happening - no mistake - and my CD21 prog test was 103.  I've heard of a short luteal phase but not a lengthened one, and its only alternate months from right ovary....very strange  
Well, on to 2nd cycle of Clomid starting tomorrow.....yee ha...mood swings here we come           
I tried not to get hopes up too much & I wasn't expecting miracles on 1st cycle of Clomid but it doesn't stop me feeling miserable - just not fair !  And I now have to go to friends wedding & sit on same table as 3 toddlers & one friend who's couple of months pregnant after only trying a few months.....I am happy for her but it still makes me feel sad inside....
Anyway, sorry no personals today & sorry for miserable post....
Hope you others ladies have a better month...  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well ladies, another unsuccessful month for me. Came on on Thursday night, absolutley gutted. All those pains last week must have been   warning me she was coming,without actually giving me cramps! Felt so awful didn't go to work Friday, spent the day crying and feeling sorry for myself. Went back to GP who was surprised I was there! She said I must have OV'd about day 9, before I started testing! Bloody typical. She said the Met might have spurred my ovaries very quickly (only started taking it on CD5). So another month on 50mg   pills and 1500mg Met, start BMS on CD8/9, OV testing on CD7. She said she would let me do another month after this then back to cons if nothing happens. Damn and blast!

Sin - won't be testing hun! But sending   and   for you my lovely.

Minxy - Sorry   got you too. Horrible thing.

Sorry no other personals, can't face it at the moment.

Love you all
Kxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

How ya hanging in there ladies,

Just thought I would pop in on the clomid 2ww thread (again)can't keep off the clomid thread,I feel like I am back at school and I have beens sent to a different class to all my friends-I have absolutely nothing against the IUI thread and all the girlies there are fab,it's just so different here-it feels like home!!!You will never get rid of me 

Natasha-So,so sorry about the wicked witch-Reading your post felt like I was going back to last month and how I was feeling when I got my af.Hang in there honey-it DOES get easier as the days go by.

Marshamouse- Keep up the posotive thinking  wishing you loads of luck!!when do you test??

Kerryb-sorry the witch got you-god she just can't leave us alone can she .

Debs-How ya feeling honeyWe had a BBQ yesterday and my god did I want a drink-so I made up for it in pudding!!! 

Well I think it's about time the  left us all well and truly alone.What do ya reckon?

Kelly


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi girlies,

Sorry for those that af have caught you  !

All the best to those who are still under the 2WW..   

I am due to test on Wednesday but I think I will wait till Thursday. Feeling some minor cramp...   please

KerryB - Sorry that af caught you so early, hun..  

Love,
Sin


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya girls,

Popping in to see how everyone is.

So so sory to hear of so many having visits from   , think we need to make it clear that she aint welcome     for you all though

To anyone due to test good luck, thinking of you.

Work is winding down now, so I am hoping I will get the chance to get the lists back up and running and start posting again.

For the time being though, I'l love you and leave you.

Emma xx


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Very tempted to test early this morning. Woke up from sleep around 6am++ and my bladder was full. I'm supposed to due for testing today.. but I'm so afraid  .. so afraid it's a BFN. Tossing around thinking should I test.. finally decided to hold one more day.

Came to office this morning and went to the loo... suddenly I just feel like crying.. stain of blood - that was what I noticed. She is not that early and prompt, is she I definately don't think it is implantation bleed coz it doesn't look like. I know she is on her way...  

I am feeling very bad, very bad     I can say... why is it so difficult for me just to get conceived .... please, let it happen....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Sin

Sending you lots of   
I know exactly how you feel - I was due on Friday, came on Monday - so 3 days late & all I wanted to do was    So back on with the Clomid - took 1st pill of next cycle last night.....thankfully no side effects have kicked in yet (I'm at work so avoiding speaking to anyone who might annoy me !    
Thinking of you...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya all,

Well I wont even have a 2ww this cycle as the hospital didn't listen to me and get me in for a scan,Went for a scan today as I ov'd early and I had 1 follie that had burst and its too late for basting or any bms.

Over and out-off to drink plenty of wine.

Wishing you all the best for your 2ww.

Kelly x


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Kelly,

So sorry to hear your news hun ^cuddle^  Hope you've enjoyed a nice bottle of wine.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Ladies,

I am determined to get back on top of things here on the Clomid boards, and number one job is get my lists back up and running.  So could I ask that you post or IM me your expected test dates, it helps when we know when you are due to test so we can all give you as much support as possible in the run up.  I know things work quite well anyway , but I think having the list is important too.

Thanks

Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Cherub / Emma
I've just started next cycle of Clomid so have just finished the 2ww for July....have my CD10 scan next Wednesday so will let you know test date as soon as I know when I'll ovulate - should be 28 day cycle....usually ovulate around CD14...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Have tested this morning and as expected - it's a BFN!! Feeling really lousy and teary . Now waiting for AF to come full force. Hope she is here SOON as I want to start my next cycle ASAP (<shout>: I can't wait).

DH and I decided that we will continue clomid the next cycle. Doc leave the option to us because she feels that clomid will not have any effect on me, yet no harm too. So, we decided to stick to clomid but I want to up my dosage to 150mg now. Hopefully 150mg will have more effect on me.

Waiting to officially start my next cycle. Currently have some light spotting. Will count day 1 when af arrives full force..

Wishing the rest in 2WW - all the BEST!!! We need more BFP!

Love, 
Sin


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sin -   sorry about your BFN hun. But glad your keeping   about next cycle.

Emma - CD7 today, will let you know as soon as I can about test date. Nice to have you back again!  

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sin,

Sorry the witch got you hunny!!!!Sending you loads of .Hope your ok??!!

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sin,
So sorry about your BFN.


Debs


----------



## NikkiK (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone
Could I be added to the list please.
I'm on my forth month of Clomid 50mg, two week wait should end on 22nd July. Fingers crossed.

Good luck to all you other girlie's. 

Nikki


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My 2ww should end on 3rd August (first month of clomid!). 
Can you add me to the list please.

Fingers crossed for all of you that this month is it! 

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

This is my 2nd cycle of Clomid. My 2ww should start on about Sunday 24 July (CD14) and end on Monday 8 August (CD1 assuming 28 day cycle). I have CD10 monitoring scan on Wednesday so fingers crossed some good follies & thick womb like last month 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your dates, so here goes with a new list:

NikkiK 22nd July 

Flowerpot 23rd July 

DRE 29th July 

SusieB 31st July 

debbyuk 3rd August 

Casper 5th August 

Minxy 8th August 

WhenwillI? 8th August 



Anyone else need to be added?

Good luck to all our testers, we must be due some more BFP's soon, oh I do hope so, you all deserve this sooooooo much.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Emma

Just back from hols and ov around 9th July (i think) Can you put me down for this saturday, 23rd July.  Not sure if my recent stressful events will hinder chances but you can put me down anyway!

Good luck girls, sorry no personals, will catch up as soon as I can draw breath (first day back at work today)


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Girls,
      Well nothing again for me this month, so you can imagine how I'm feeling. Any how. Going to see the gyne on wednesday to dissuss iui. So fingers crossed something will happen from that. back on clomid as well. Also I should ov on or around my best friends wedding. so fingers crossed once again
                                                                        Love The Mouse xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Nikki - you and I both due this weekend. how you feeling?

not sure if its the shock of coming back to work after hols or the alcohol I drunk yesterday, but today feeling really light headed and spaced out.  low backache just above bottom hurts a bit too when standing up and sitting down.  anyone having any symptoms in the 2ww?

Sorry for those of you who weren't lucky this month


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot

Hope you had a nice holiday, you lucky thing ovulating while you were away, I've checked my dates and think af will come smack bang in my holiday to Greece in Sept.  Anyway I hope it is what you needed and it does the trick, good luck for this weekend and to everyone else on 2ww.

Just to let you know flowerpot I had lap on 6 July, My right ovary had got stuck to my insides and had endo lazered off both, as well as endo removed from other locations.  Anyway he said I'm completely clear now and should try as soon as I'm ready, which will be next week  

Wish me luck!



xxx


----------



## jo37 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi everyone.. !! I'm on the 5th month of clomid..& it's Day 13.. .. fingers crossing to work this time, tho.. still had one cycle left..( hoping not to take the last 5 tabs) ! getting desperate every month..


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Frankie  

Good luck!!  the best time to conceive for us endo girlies is after a lap when the endo has been lasered so fingers crossed hun.  Keep me posted   xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

There is a window of up to about 9mths after having a lap/dye when chances are improved since everything has been "cleared" out. I was told this by the consultant I see for my endo who also happens to be a fertility expert in Harley Street. Unfortunately it didn't work for us but I know it has worked for some 

  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

hello Jo37
    All the luck in the world to you. fingers crossed. I'm on month 7 of clomid, but did'nt take last month as just needed a break. Going to gyne tomorrow to disscuss iui. So keep us informed with your news.  

                                                                          Love The Mouse xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

hello girls

AF due on 29th July, can you add me to list please?

1st month on 100mg Clomid, less side effects than 50mg so far, thankfully.  had a consultants appt this week, he said that he considers progesterone levels of 27 as having ovulated   (strange how they all seem to think differently, he said that i wouldnt have had 3 natural cycles of AF if I hadnt ovulated?) my b/t's last month on CD21 were 16.6, he says i did ovulate or they would have been more like 1 or 2, he reckons we tested too late and caught the downward surge so i had CD18 blood tests on friday.

im also booked in for a HSG scan and DH for a   test he wants to try 4 more months on Clomid at 100mg (depending on b/t results) then if all other tests come back ok he will refer me to IVF unit

Hello to everyone

     noodles and Nikki

fingers crossed for this month

DRE


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DRE - Glad things are a bit better hun. Good luck this cycle.

I'm not sure where I'm up to (nothing new there!). I'm on CD14 today, haven't had + OPK yet (or I don't think I have, forgot to test on Sunday) so don't know if OV'd or not. Have had BMS from CD9 every other day so if I have ai should have caught it. Having AF like cramps today, only slight, but dreading its going to be like last month and I'll get AF early (CD23 last cycle). Can't put a test date down as don't know if this will be a normal cycle, shorter or lengthened! Why's it all so complicated! Could the Met be shortening my cycle? 

Sorry no other personals.
Love
KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god girls!! somebody reassure me pleeeeeese!  I know I was wrong          but not due for AF till saturday/sunday and I did a hpt last night. I knew it was too early but couldn't resist and of course got a BFN....somebody tell me it was too early and I still have a chance!!!!!!      

Kerry - good luck hun.  as long as you are having BMS you should be covering all possibilities    

Dre - good luck   

Roll on the weekend!  still don't have AF pains but had diarrhoea ...sorry tmi...yesterday, normally i'm constipated   when AF due!  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flowerpot - Posted to you on Clomid Girls xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot

 naughty you! I'm telling the   (Ok I won't if you won't!). It's too early to tell so fingers crossed for Saturday!.


Kerry - I know what you you mean about being all over the place. When we first started trying my cycle was anything from 25 - 35 days (very frustrating!). Luckily thought over the last 18 months its been 26 days spot on (dagnamit not even chance for a HPT!).  

Everyone else - Sending  and  

TTFN
Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls how we doing?  Due tomorrow, I think (didnt actually do opk so not sure of exact ov date I'm just going off the twinges I had!).  Got little cramps but nowhere near proper period pains. Totally exhausted if that means anything!  After testing early on weds, naughty    and getting a BFN I'm not doing anything till Monday now, if AF hasnt come by then I'll test.

Nikki - how you doing?  your due this weekend too?  

I can really feel this month that if AF comes its going to be a killer, some months are worse than others. 

Good luck!       xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

Well, no AF yet. think i was due sat/sun but I'm not doing a test yet, she will no doubt put in an appearance today.  If no sign today will buy one tonight and do in the morning.  Had a few twinges over the weekend and thought here we go, then nothing.  I don't even feel like she is coming. Probably playing tricks on me the witch.

How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot,

Hope she doesn't put in an appearance!
 and hope you get a   (we could all do with one of those!)

Deb


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

dont know if this is the right place but i am beginning the 2ww it finishes on 31st july so fingers crossed.
thanks girls in a rush
love S


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Deb 

on knicker watch!!  sorry for tmi girls...having a bit of clear sticky stuff but nothing more, been having since saturday.  gonna crack up I'm sure!


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

may be a good sign as i had cm near when af was due - also felt like af on way due to odd cramps.............still get them sometimes now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats good to know noodles...gives me a bit of hope!  was it clear and sticky rather than white?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

sorry for no personals.  I got a BFN last night          took it extremely badly and cried my eyes out in the gym carpark as I'd tested in the gym loos.

Still no AF.  normally have around 30-32 day cycle, today is day 30.  I can only assume she is just slightly late or the prominant twinges I thought were ovulation just over 2 weeks ago weren't and I'm not as far into my cycle as I think I am and I'm not actually late. Don't you always have AF 14 days after ovulation though? Thing is, she doesn't even feel like she is coming.

Ah well. Thanks for your support xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Flowerpot,

Sending you huge hugs. 
Fingers crossed that it was just a 'bad' time to test and that AF stays away.

Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flowerpot - So sorry about your BFN hun. Could it still be too early to test? Sending you a huge hug  .

Not sure where I'm up to! Still! Still doing OPK's, not had a positive result yet, but we have continued BMS every other day (DH really struggling! Poor love, it must be really hard for him - no pun intended   ). I'm on CD19 today, have very sore nipples, no signs of early AF like last cycle (dreading   arriving CD23 like before). Don't know when to go for Day 21 bloods, maybe I'll stick with day 21 and see what it says. Feel very.....weird. Like spaced out! But thats just me!

KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Debs and Kerry  

I'm clinging onto the hope that I tested early as AF hasn't come but the BFN has knocked me.

Its difficult as i normally have a 30-32 cycle.  I felt ovulation day 14 which means I'd be due on day 28 (Sunday).  Today is day 30 so going off my normal cycle i'm not late, but going off 14 days from ovulation I am late.

I've just heard from a friend who got a BFN on her due date but went onto a BFP 3 days later.  I guess until AF comes its not over but I can't help think it is.  

Still getting the clear stuff discharge but nothing else. Thanks girls xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

If its any help I was a week late before I got a BFP - the others were all negative.

Fingers crossed for you

Deb


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well I ov'd on Sunday, as expected & am feeling a little bloated but drinking lots of peppermint tea which is easing it.

Wicked  is due on Monday 8 August so fingers crossed  
Wishing all you others ladies in the  loads of  and 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

well AF just got me, here goes another month on the crazy pills - only another 3 months before my consultant refers me to ivf clinic!!!

    to all the others still on 2WW

DRE
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

DRE
I really want to   AF sometimes. Sorry this month didn't work.
Sending you much  for next month.

Debs


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys

I'm now on my  , AF due on 8 August  

Dre and Flowerpot sorry no joy this month, sending you   and   for next month

Niki x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Dre

 is an evil old bat, and I wish she'd take herself off somewhere on that broomstick of hers! Good Luck for next month   .

AF due with me on 5th August and my DH has to go to Wales, won't be able to tell him if +ve as he'll be with his parents, won't be able to keep to himself and his mother would tell the world...she's knows nothing about my treatment for the very same reason...that said have no idea how I would manage not to tell a soul....at least can tell you! But if negative and   arrives will be very depressing weekend....just me,my  , and the Clomid!  

Nicki.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Can I join in with the   bashing!!!

How come when you want her to turn up(yep thats me this cycle) she hides just to P you off,and when you dont wnat her she comes hunting for you with all her evil side kicks(you know the ones-cramps,headaches,mood swings). I am due for a visit aug 1st ish and its dragging!!!

Sorry I havent been around for a while but I am thinking of every single one of you!!!! 
Sorry to all of you who got your visit from the  witch!!!!

Good luck to all the ones running and hidinh from the witch  

Kelly x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh can I join in too!!!

AF still hasn't come for me and today is day 32 - getting peeved off even more now as holiday is getting closer.

I want it to come - did another pg test yesterday and got a BFN.  So it had better bl**dy come soon!!!

Veronica


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Kelly 

Nice to c u back , haven't seen you for a while.  Veronica, I love your animation on the side, it really made me lauch

Niki x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh God Veronica poor you, why does she always do a disappearing act when we are due to go away on holiday and you want to get it out of the way. Grrrrrrr.  I'm stuck like you now, had a BFN but still no AF.  Going to wait till Friday and if still not here test again.

Dre - sorry she got you hunny.  big hugs xxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Flowerpot,

Day 33 in the Old Witch house - and she is still no-where to be seen!!!

AAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!! 


Veronica


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi everyone,
i was posting on other boards didnt realise that August 2ww would be with julys.
Anyway am now on the   . it actually isnt as bad as last few times.  is due Friday august 5th. anyone else on that date?
the last time we had six and 3 got preg and 3 didnt.
wonder what it will  be like this month.......
Baby dust to us all
Sooze
Ps sometimes my smileys dont appear i must look in to it .


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope those of you who are waiting for witch find her and bash her about a bit! Darn witch, she's evil! 

I woke up this monring feeling soooo sick...well about 5am I think. Horrible feeling that subsided a little, but still don't feel great. Don't know if its my Met tablet I took before bed, or the fish & chips (oops, fell off the wagon again!!) I ate last night, or something else. Anyway, CD20 today. Don't know whether to get bloods done this month, as I don't think I've ov'd. Wish I knew what was going on in there! This time last month I'd had those horrible stomach and flu pains for days, then   shouwed up on CD23. Praying the same doesn't happen again, as then its onto my final month of   pills.

Flowerpot/Kelly/VB - Any news?? Any sign of witch the b***h??!!

Dre - Sorry she got you hun. 

Casper - Sending you lots of luck for Aug 5th, keep us posted.

WhenwillI? - Same for you for 8th, hun.

Susy, Debby, Minxy and all the 2WWers, lots of   thoughts to you all. Sorry If I missed anyone, brian not functioning yet!

xxx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

cant get it to show the right date - wont take up any more of your time....
baby dust to us all.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well girls AF has just arrived, I feel so down this month it has hit me much harder  

Heres to cycle 6....

Thanks for your advice and support

love to all and good luck to those still testing


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well good morning!!!

I got a lovely visit from the witch last night,its really weird cos I have always had long cycles but cos I ov'd early I wasn't expecting af early as Im not used to it,but hey-shes here and im ok now cos I can call the hospital and book in for a scan and I am not going to let them boss me around this time,I am so determined to get basted this time!!!!Anyway enough about me

Kerry-hope we can entertain the witch so she doesnt come knocking on your door!!If you dont want to get bloods done you dont have to-mind you Im only saying that cos I nearly passed out when I had mine done last week.Stay posotive 

Sooze-Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your 2ww-hope this is your month 

VB- I know its horrible waiting for the witch-its like you cant turn your brain off,and dont get me started on the constant knicker checking!!!Hope she doesnt pay you a visit this month.

Flowerpot-sorry about your bfn-could it be too early-how do ya feel??

Niki-Helloo me dear.Yes I am back!!!How are you latelyEaten any biscuits?

A big massive  to all you other lovlies out there!!Hope you are all ok!!!

Come on -I think we all should get a BFP this time!!!!!

Kelly x

PS I cant remember if I told you that I bought a cd called preparing to conceive-anyway its really good(I think) It really helped me to chill out and I am looking forward to using it this time to help me relax!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Flowerpot,

So sorry your af has come  I hope you feel a little better soon.Go and treat yourself to something nice when you feel like it,it sometimes helps.Thinking of you hunny 

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Flowerpot

Sorry   has come   to her.

Kelly, I have posted to you on the clomid girls thread,
Thanks for the good wishes Kerry

Really busy at work so must dash but lots of   to you all

Niki x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well I did go for bloods this morning. Don't think it will come back as a good result, but you never know. Am still waiting for last months results! East Cheshire NHS are rubbish!! CD21, this time last cycle I had incredicle stomach pains but nothing so far this month. A few twinges but thats it. Fingers crossed hey??!

Kelly - Please do keep   away from me! I would LOVE that!!  

Sorry no other personals, will post again later
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck with the results Kerry.  Have you tried ringing for last months?  They are reported on within 2 days so they will definitely be ready.  See if your surgery will ring if they won't tell you over the phone?  

good luck girls xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun. I have to phone my surgery for them. Tehy have this results line that is ALWAYS busy! I'm fed up with it. I've left them a message to ring me asap. Will let you know.

K
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jeeeeeeez Kerry!!  Keep pestering!!!  let us know xxx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Kelly

I had my bloods done this morning and the nurse queried why I was having them done when last month's showed I ovulated on Clomid....I understood from the consultant that I had to get it done every month, is that right?

I phoned for mine last month and had the pleasure of listening to the receptionist discuss them with a doctor...and I knew that the conversation was taking place in the middle of the reception area so God knows who else was listening!

Nicki.x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, its right. I get mine done every month, but I don't know why I bother. So fed up and down now.... surgery just rang me back to say last months level was *4*!!!! Worse than my May results of 6!! Why isn't this working for me?? And that's with Met and Clomid! God I feel like jumping off the back door step!!

K
xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Kerry

Am now really confused. I was told that my score was 45, that was the proestrogen test....is that the same test as you and if so why are you numbers totally different?

Nicki.x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so sorry Kerry that the result was low.  If it helps, mine was 3 before clomid, 50mg only got me upto a result in the twenties, they have put me upto 100mg and my last reading was 52.  is there any chance they could increase your dose?  big hugs and love xxx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Kerry

Bugger have just realised that my earlier question was ridiculous and probably totally insensitive...sorry    , I'm just new to this and obviously don't know what the hell I'm talking about...in my defence my consultant and GP have explained very little of this to me and when I asked the nurses questions about what the levels should be they never seem to know, no one tested my levels before clomid so I've no idea whether it has made a big difference or not.

Sorry again.

Nicki.x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flowerpot - Think I am going to ask to be upped at least for my last cycle, you never know. And still  7days (fingers crossed) left of this cycle. Thanks for the hug.

Casper - Don't worry hun, I know how confusing it can all be. My GP didn't really tell me much about it either, I found out from here about Progesterone levels. Well done on your level of 45, thats great news.

Kerry
xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Kerry, 45 was last month, God only knows what todays test result will be...am learning not to expect take anything for granted with this treatment!

Nicki.x


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Dre, Flowerpot ,  Kelly Dallard sorry to hear your news â€“ its so hard for you all -maybe next month. 


Kerry B fingers crossed she doesnâ€™t get you â€“ I hate her too. You will know tomorrow â€“ will be thinking of you 

Thinking o VB and Kelly  fingers crossed for you all.  

Think we re starting to get Augusts 2ww sorted out now 


WhenwillI? â€“ 8th aug
Casper â€“ aug 5th 
Im August 5th too

Debbie and Minxy are soon too 

Oh Kelly dallard thanks for the good vibes I have bad periody type pains just like last month â€“ trying to stay positiveâ€¦â€¦..  

Casper I know what you mean  the acupuncturist asked me in the reception room when I was going for next IVF â€“ god knows who heardâ€¦â€¦

Just about the progesterone my level was always around 80 â€“ is too high â€“now im really worried. 
Worried for us all itâ€™s a crazy path weve followed  
Baby dust to us all
Love Sooze


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Terrible, terrible day at work, wanted to     my colleague, but somehow restrained myself. (And do you know what I thought when I was getting all stressed at work, chill Niki, you could harm tha baby!!  What baby, getting way too carried away here I think  )

So to cheer myself up, I went straight to the supermarket on the way home, bought crisps, chocolates and biscuits (Kelly, see I can't seem to stop myself!!) and am now working my way through them!!  But this isn't cheering me up, it's making me feel worse as I have already put on loads of weight and already feel my tummy looks pg, although I'm not.  Do you ever look in the mirror for a side view and pretend? ? ? ? ?  

Also still suffering from my cold and it's now moving to my chest, went to the Chemist and spoke to the pharmacist explained I was TTC, and was told I couldn't take anything at all, not even vicks to rub on my chest as it could be harmful.  So thought I would let you guys know that.

Kerry - sorry on your results and   I would definately ask for the dosage to be upped and see what difference this makes. ARe you sure you had the test done on the right day? My doc said even a day out could make a big difference.  Just an idea

Sooze and Casper- only a few more days to go, how are you feeling?  

FLowerpot - How are things with you today? 

Sorry for all I've missed out, but   to you all, only one more day til the weekend!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry not been around much - haven't really had much to say but been catching up on all of you lovely ladies....

My AF is due on 8 August (same as Niki - whenwillI) but I'm trying not to think about it too much. Went to a fabulous wedding last weekend but felt guilty beginning of week cos I drank rather alot of champers (consultant said could have a few but think I took that too literally!!)...so treated myself to some very expensive undies yesterday so DP enjoying my retail therapy too  

Sooze - if your progesterone level was 80 then that's really good & nothing to worry about....the higher the progesterone the better as it is what helps implantation & sustains a healthy womb. A level over 30 indicates ovulation (some ladies are told over 40 but I think these are new guidelines). Mine progesterone BT's before Clomid were always high - last one was 61....my 1st progesterone level after Clomid (last month) was 103. These are good levels 

Niki - sorry you had such a poo day, sending you  I know what you mean about not being able to take anything in the 2ww...I had a severe migraine in my 2ww last month & wasn't able to take my usual prescribed medication & had to make do with paracetamol which don't even reach the pain  You can take paracetamol by the way - I checked with the pharmacist at the hospital we go to...perhaps some honey & lemon with one might help...and inhale a little eucalyptus oil in hot water as that might clear things (although perhaps eucalyptus oil may be same as Vicks )

Kerry - sorry about your results - why do our bodies do these things 

Sorry I've not got time to write any more personals but "G" is whinging that I'm boring & not paying him any attention so gonna have a little cuddle 

Hope all those I've missed are doing ok...sending loads of    
Good luck & take care

Natasha


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi to all my pals - how are you all?
Reading all the messages is like a life line to me.
i had a massive asthma attack beginning of week - and am on steriods and antibiotics - feel crap - Paul is away working - we re still fighting and i have to take the cat to the vets today to be neautered.. Talk about ironic. to make it worse i had to leave him in a big box in the living room overnight as he cant eat before his operation he has relieved himself (genteel touch there) in the box the smell is my living room is overpowering -  
Feel like killing someone  
Probably a combination of steriods and clomid 
found myself talking out loud to myself this morning -- have to watch that
Feel classic AF symptons - will be very surprised if this is my month - my CMs (TMI sori) has increased - remeber reading this happened to two of the girls on clomid very recently.
Paul home tonight and i wish  he wasnt - only more fighting 

Love and babydust to us all.
Sori no personals im in a rush with my poor cat.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33744.new.html#new


----------

